# Anyone else due a bndle of joy in March 2012 ??



## lynlouc

Hi im Lynsey and im 34 very nearly 35 , i have 3 children and pregnant with #4 ,, Although i post on many threads on here it would be really lovely to have some bump buddies due around the same time to stay friends with all the way through xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome and Congrats! :hugs: This is also number 4 for me and I'm due in early Feb. This is a great bunch of ladies here! :flower:


----------



## 35inMT

Hi Lynsey! I'm 35 and due with #1 on March 17.


----------



## Mabythistime

35inMT said:


> Hi Lynsey! I'm 35 and due with #1 on March 17.

Hi, I am # 1 for March 18!
:happydance:


----------



## louloubelle76

im 35 pregnant with my 1st :) due 7th march


----------



## struth

Hi there - I have just turned 35 and found out yesterday that I am pregnant! I'm due on 16th March.

Would be good to chat to people due the same time x


----------



## Lucky7s

HI ALL!
.. I'm turning 35 July 22nd.. and this is my first pregnancy! Due March 11th..


----------



## Mabythistime

Wow. 35.... A lot of us here for March. X


----------



## oldbirdni

Hi I'm Steph and i'm 44 and just found out im pregnant and due on 15th march 2012 , would be great to be bump buddies with you and other ladies on here due around same time xx congratulations and baby dust xx


----------



## struth

There are a lot of us! Isn't it an exciting time?

Is anyone else completely nervous? I feel like I might wake up any minute and find out it is all a cruel dream! Anyone else got that?


----------



## Mabythistime

oldbirdni said:


> Hi I'm Steph and i'm 44 and just found out im pregnant and due on 15th march 2012 , would be great to be bump buddies with you and other ladies on here due around same time xx congratulations and baby dust xx

Big congrats!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi, I'm also 35 and due March 13th.

This is my second pregnany, had a loss in February and hoping this will be a sticky one

:dust: and stickyness all round :flower:

XxX


----------



## lotusflower

Hi everyone, I'm also 35 and due with my first on March 3rd!


----------



## hopeg

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations on your pregnancies! 

I'm 43 and due around March 12th. I have a 2 year old girl and afterwards had one ectopic pregnancy. I saw my OB/gyn a couple of weeks ago and discussed fertility after the ectopic surgery. Little did either of us know I was pregnant at the time! So far, so good. My first ultrasound is next Tuesday.

HopeG


----------



## Honeybea

Hi, I'm 35 and due my third baby early February! By the way,'m new to this forum, how do you add those beautiful growth charts at the bottom of your posts? I'm jealous


----------



## struth

Congrats honeybea - if you click on mine it will take you to the website. You put your own details in and then it provides you with the bbcode. You copy and paste this into your signature (click on user cp, then edit signature on the left hand side) and it should then display...!


----------



## Brookamy2000

I'm Brook. I'm 35 and due on March 7th. This is my second. I have a daughter from a previous marriage. This will by my husband's first.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi all!

I'm 37 and expecting our first in mid March...scary/ exciting times!!!! :-D

xxx


----------



## Mary124811

Hi Lynsey 

My name is Mary. I am 41 years old.

I thought I was due March 4, 2011, but I just went in for unexpected ob visit because of spotting. The ob thinks I am closer to the 2nd week of March. I find out on Thursday - my first official ob visit.

This is my 4th baby. The two oldest are already in college. 


HI to everyone else. - It is so nice to know others that are over 35 and due close.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi, I'm 40 and according to the online calculators, I am due March 18th. This is my first pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## Kas75

I'm 35 due March 13th this will be my 2nd ;) x


----------



## momof2n1otw

hi im 34 and im preg with numnber 3 and im due march 16th 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;0;28/st/20120316/dt/3/k/df32/preg.png


----------



## crackle

Hi all, I'm 35 and my second is due 9th March when my son will be nearly 2!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi, I'm 40 and expecting number 3. I had a miscarriage in June so anxiously awaiting my scan on 19th August. I have 2 teen daughters from my first marriage, this will be my partners first. X


----------



## mayasol

Hi! I am also forty and due around March 28. My first appointment is Wednesday so I will find our Wednesday. I have moved from extreme shock into cautiously optimistic. I have two girls, 13 and 5 and after giving up after several years of trying for the third, here I am.


----------



## LadyAce14

Hey! I'm 36 and 7+2 weeks with my first! As of right now, I'm due March 24th ... 10 days after my 37th birthday. I have my first scan on Friday 8/12 ... I'm excited and terrified. 
Nice to see so many mid thirties or more 1st timers like me. :flower:


----------



## critter

Hi Ladies....I just turned 38 last Friday and have a 10 year old. I just found out that I am pregnant after 2 ectopics and 1 m/c. :happydance: I am due March 28th and really hoping that my little bean will stick. Looking forward to making some new chat buddies......Congrats to all of you!!!!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hiya everyone :hugs:

I'm 39 and due 2nd March x x x


----------



## Marisarr

lynlouc said:


> Hi im Lynsey and im 34 very nearly 35 , i have 3 children and pregnant with #4 ,, Although i post on many threads on here it would be really lovely to have some bump buddies due around the same time to stay friends with all the way through xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:

Congarats, This will be my number 3 and Gods willing will be due in March 23


----------



## mummatosix

Hi Ladies

I am 38 and 14wks 2days and due on the 3rd March 2012. We have a 19,16,15,13 and 12 year old and baby makes number 6 :) We are now over the shock and very much excited...:happydance:


----------



## babywhish

I'm 43 and pregnant with no. 4. I'm actually due on the 29th Feb but can I join anyway? Been posting on another board but feeling like such an oldie. I have my next hospital appointment on the 13th when I should find out how I will be giving birth (ended up with a c-section last time round and not sure what I want this time). My other kids are aged 9, 3 and 2.


----------



## babywhish

Just realised that this thread is quite old now. Is everyone still around?


----------



## Gia7777

Im 40 and pregnant with my 1st and due March 31, 2012.


----------



## LadyAce14

Still here Babywhish ... :) Congrats!


----------



## savvaharte

so many are due this month!!


----------



## wondertwins

Hello to all the March 2012 mommies!! I'm 36 and due March 27th. The doctor expects I'll go closer to the beginning of March because we're having TWINS!


----------



## daisybaby35

I'm 35 and due in March... :)


----------



## leos_try

44, I'm due March 17th God willing!


----------

